# Favorite thing about golf



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

What is your favorite thing about the sport of golf. I like the rush of having a great drive, an awesome approach and sinking long putts.


----------



## Moldy Cornflakes (Mar 22, 2006)

I love the serenity of it. Especially when you’re playing on a course with few people on it. It’s just you, a few clubs and a ball, and the grass. No stress at all. Of course, I’m sure some more serious golfers would beg to differ.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I agree with you cornflakes. I am personally not all about the excitement from the game, I'm more about the peacefulness and relaxation that it can bring to your day. Theres nothing like going out on a warm spring day with some family or friends and hitting a few balls around. Theres no competitiveness, just good times and good company. You can drive around all day in a golf cart sipping on a pop and have nothing in the world to worry about. For me, golf is all about the relaxation and the odd competitive game between a few friends.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I enjoy both extremes; the peacefulness of an early round by yourself, watching as your little titelist 2 makes the first trail on the morning dew, and standing over a 5 foot putt on the 18th green with a 5$ press on the line.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

Ive been so serious about the game that i forget how relaxing it is to just get out of the house and hit the holes.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

Thats the only reason i play, to get out of the house and have fun. I think golf is the most relaxing sport ever.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Golf is about the only competive sport I can play and not take it so serious because it is more of social sport for me. I enjoy just being able to go out and swing the clubs and talking about life. I find it very relaxed and exciting. I already know I am not the best, so I just play for the fun of it.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice thread,

I love how relaxing it is. No worries about anything, I am just able to stand back and swing at a ball for four hours. Don't have to worry about working or getting something done. Just me and a golf ball.

What more can you ask for in a game?


----------



## dahabi (Mar 29, 2006)

yea i deffinetly love the relaxation factor...its such a relief to just hang out in the breeze and have some good old fashioned golf time...


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

Mine is because I can socicalise with friends yet be competitive at the same time, I am very competitive but yet very sociable. I also like meeting new people through golf.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

The views you get especially when you are on a links course are amazing, I also love the peice and quiet and the time it gives you to think.


----------



## CG8 (Oct 26, 2008)

Many reasons. I enjoy the challenge and being able to hang out with my friends. I also find golf relaxing and when I am out there on the course I forget about whatever else is going on in the world for a few hours.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

CG8 said:


> Many reasons. I enjoy the challenge and being able to hang out with my friends. I also find golf relaxing and when I am out there on the course I forget about whatever else is going on in the world for a few hours.


I agree its a great place to forgoet about all the things going on in your world and just relax with nature and chase a little white ball around


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I agree its a great place to forgoet about all the things going on in your world and just relax with nature and chase a little white ball around


I remember some of those golf stories you've told about chasing the little white ball an nature chasing you:headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I remember some of those golf stories you've told about chasing the little white ball an nature chasing you:headbang:


You should look out nature can be an evil thing if it catchs you and least I don't get any of the white stuff that nature gives you over there


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> You should look out nature can be an evil thing if it catchs you and least I don't get any of the white stuff that nature gives you over there


Now that's a cold statement for a guy, boo hooo, boo hooo is entering Summer boo hooo and I booo hooo entering winter boo hoo has to get cold and play flaky golf. I don't have a snow ball's chance in haties to maintain good golf.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

it's ok bob you should wipe them tears away or they may freeze on your face.


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

There are many things I love about golf. One would be the fun and excitement it brings. I also agreed on the relaxing factor. Whenever I had my San Diego golf vacation, it makes me interact with the beauty of nature. It gives me a chance to be outside and feel the cool breeze.


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

The freedome you get when you are on the course by yourself. It is can be the most freedome you will ever feel. Especially on a nice clear day, breeze through your hair, and awesome views. Nothing like it!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think my favorite thing about golf is that no matter where in the world you play, no matter what the weather conditions are, no matter who you might be playing with and no matter what time or season in which you play, golf is essentially the same game, adapted to everything around you.

I've been playing golf for about 56 years by my calculation. I found I had a natural feeling for the game and I became very good at it at a very young age. It paid for my college education and the golf course was the site of many of my fondest memories and greatest accomplishments. Regardless that old age and back problems have left me with very little of what my game once was, I certainly enjoy it as much as I always did and since it's not a competition to me anymore, I might actually enjoy it more.

When I step onto the golf course, any golf course, I feel like I've come home.


----------

